# Help please - PC based HD setup does not play too good.



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all,

I decided to upgrade my system to play Blu-Ray Hd dvd's (BD) onto my Dell 42" lcd monitor.

The problem is that it does not play very well - the video stutters and pauses a bit throughout the movie and at one point it hung my system. 

I thought someone could tell me where my weak point is in the system so I can fix it and be able to play BD discs smoothly with out problems. I know it will never be 100% smooth - it was never 100% even with the best standard dvd drives or setup players.

Anyway...I have:

1. AMD A770 A2+ mother board w/ a AMD Athlon X2 6000 3.1 ghz dual core processor, socket AM2.

2. 2 gb's (2x1) of DDR2 667mhz memory. 

3. GeForce 8400 GS 512mb DDR2 PCI-e graphics card. Box says its HDCP Capable.

4. Sony BD-ROM BDU-X10S Blu-Ray drive.

5. Dell 2405FPW 24" LCD HD Flat Panel Widescreen Monitor.

Since the monitor is not HDCP complient, I have to output the HD signal via component or VGA. The picture still looks pretty good, i don't know how much better it looks going through HDMI or DVI.

Any ideas?


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

It should work fine with those stats... What OS are you running, btw? What BluRay drive do you have? I'd make sure that the drivers for your video card and the BluRay drive are up to date and Windows is updated.


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

XP SP3.
Sony BD-ROM BDU-X10S Blu-Ray sata drive.

I applied the latest firmware to the sony drive and drivers to the graphics card.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

I have found quite a few references to performance issues with that particular model. If it's new I'd consider RMAing it or at least contacting Sony's support for the drive. It seems to me like the drive's performance is the culprit here. I've had DVD drives do the same and replacing them with a different model fixed the problem.


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

The drive came with CyberLink's PowerDVD player. I'm trying a different player like Corel's WinDVD PLUS to rule out the software player. If that does not work, i'll return the drive.


----------

